# snow forecast map



## skiboarder (Mar 21, 2011)

What is the link for the NOAA"s "storm total snow forecast?"


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)

I collected all the ones I care about here:

http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html

Grab the link(s) you like and have fun!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2011)

billski said:


> I collected all the ones I care about here:
> 
> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html
> 
> Grab the link(s) you like and have fun!



Bill: 

That is great (since you cover all the areas I care about as well).  You are a wealth of information.  I'd throw you a tip but the gas pump keeps getting to my pocket first.  Keep up the good work.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiboarder (Mar 22, 2011)

billski said:


> I collected all the ones I care about here:
> 
> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html
> 
> Grab the link(s) you like and have fun!



That is awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## marcski (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, Bill, you're a geek...and one with way too much time on his hands.  With that said, I love it...and have bookmarked it....and have already browsed the other sections of your site as well.  :-D:-D


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)

marcski said:


> Man, Bill, you're a geek...and one with way too much time on his hands. :-D:-D



Summer project.  No time to screw around with this stuff when the snow falls.

READ THE DATES CAREFULLY.  THEY DON'T UPDATE THEM UNLESS MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2011)

billski said:


> READ THE DATES CAREFULLY.  THEY DON'T UPDATE THEM UNLESS MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED.



Thanks.  This may save me a 6.5 hour drive in August. ;-)


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thanks.  This may save me a 6.5 hour drive in August. ;-)



Indeed. It will cause unbearable angst to stare at these in august. 
Remedy is to stand in a restaurant freezer


----------

